

Schoolboy invents computer system - happyman
http://www.thehindu.com/news/national/other-states/schoolboy-invents-computer-system/article5700785.ece

======
srajbr
Can somebody feed more information on this: 1\. Technical details of the new
machine 2\. About the new OS 3\. Who is the German company

Here is a interview video I found
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRO8OKAgTPE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRO8OKAgTPE)

